# hello everybody



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi everyone! My name is Marija and I'm from croatia. We have also forums but I wanted some new expiriences from a strangers, so I'm here. I have two horses, mare named Hera (in her papers Trofetta X but we call her Hera), and her doughter, also mare named Primavera. Hera is 15 years old, and Primavera is 19 months old.


----------



## cowboyup3371 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Hello*

Hello Marija,
Welcome and I have to say you have a pretty country from what little bit I was able to see of it in 1996. How is the riding over there? Do you do much trail riding or show events?


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

when did you been here? And where? Lot of people say that our country is beautiful but we unfortunately do not know how to prize that. We sure do show jumping and dressage, rarely military and endurance, but I don't know what do you mean trail ride? Is it a ride for 2-3 days? If it is I'm personally not takin' that kind of rides. I have been compeitng long ago in show jumping, and often I ride in dressage events. In Croatia equestrian sport is in his dawn :lol: if I can say that. Before war there was a lot of horses who were in property of country and many big companies who were gone bust after war. Before that everyone had same chances to learn and compete cause, every club had an one trainer at the time who was the one who had a feeling and knowledge end he was in ability to make decision who will do something..... Today most of horses are privat, so nobody has inspect on you what are you doing with your horse, are you a good or bad rider etc. Everyone does what they want, so most of riders don't have a trainer (what is a big mistake, and in our case it is hard to find good trainer in our place), some of them never had a trainer in their whole life, some of them think that they don't need one, and some of us are desperate cos they cannot improve their riding if they are good riders cause there are no trainers in region that are good (only far away). Simply told we have few good riders who are on grand prix level. Maybe you know them (Renato Lvanic, Andrea Novak, Ante Simlesa, Zeljko and Drazen Gagro, Geza Nagy, Denis Gugic, Ljiljana Andrakovic).


----------



## cowboyup3371 (Dec 3, 2006)

I was in Zagreb for a few days in Jan 1996 on my way to Sarajevo (after Bosnian peace treaty was signed) and didn't get too see much of the "countryside" but saw a little around that area. Trail riding is just what it says - riding through the countryside for the sake of riding; not anything formal like showing, jumping, etc. You get the chance to see what everything looks like from on top of a horse versus driving by it in a car.


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

I know few people who are riding trail rides. But it is rarely. I do not. I often go on a ride for a our or two to the first willage from us.


----------

